# newbie here!! ~



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi everyone,

This is going to be a very long story cut very short!!! lol
Me and my boyfriend have bee ttc for almost 5 years now, we have spent the last 1yr 9mths undergoing all different tests..all of which have come back clear, so basically the specialists are calling it unexplained infertility!
I was put on clomid with hcg injections (pregnyl 10000), I was given 4 months originally but that turned into 7 months...it didnt work!
I have now just undergone my first go of IUI... I was on menopur 75iu injections, had the first scan on cd6 which showed 3 follicles, the largest one being 14.5 Went back for second scan and the largest follicle measured 24.5!! They was a bit shocked at that..the other 2 were still relatively small at 10 and 12mm. So I had a shot of hcg (pregnyl 10000) again, then went in for IUI on wednesday. The morning after I started using 400mg Cyclogest twice a day so basically Im just waiting now to do the all awaited test!!
If theres anyone else in the same boat as me..ie unexplained infertility and going through/gone through same treatment please let me know. I feel a bit on my own at the moment as one of my best friends was in the same boat and she fell pregnant on her first go of IUI..she has now got beautiful triplets!! 

Thank you for reading!!
Rachel.x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Earthspirit77   
We dont mind long stories 

Ive not done IUI so I cant offer any advice but I Know a lot of members have, your friend was extremly lucky to have triplets with IUI !!!
Unexplained fertility is frustrating but it sounds as though youve done well over the last couple of years to get to this point, lets hope this is "the one" Whatever happens there is a place on FF for you to post!

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

2WW, Ladies in Waiting 
CLICK HERE

Unexplained -
CLICK HERE

IUI - 
CLICK HERE

A rough guide to IVF
CLICK HERE

You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each.

G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 On your 

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Dizzi...thanks for your help..! 
Im gonna start looking through the links you gave me now.

Rachel..xx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Earthspirit,

Just wanted to say hello and  to fertility friends 

Strawberries x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Rachel and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

I wish you loads of luck with your treatment and that you get a positive result.

Kate xx​


----------



## Dancer p (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Rachel,

I just wanted to say welcome to FF.
I totally understand where you are coming from on the 'unexplained', i had iui the first one failed but a got a BFP on the 2nd and i the support i had from this site was and still is amazing.
Good luck on your journey  sending you lots of     

Philippa


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Rachel, welcome to Fertility Freinds. 

I think unexplained is a very frustrating diagnosis to be given. 
I've not done IUI myself but do check out those excellent links Dizzi has left you, espcially the IUI board and the 2WW as I know you will get loads of support there.

When do you test? 

Wishing you lots of luck.  

C~x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Rachel ..Welcome to FF's ...just wanted to wish you lots of       for a BFP very soon. 

Cat x


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi everyone...
thank you for the warm welcomes 

Caz.. I test on the 27th feb..and time is goin so ssslllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!  lol
But if it does fail I still have another 2 goes, after that though I dont know what happens But hopefully I wont need to find out!!

I will definitely keep you posted anyway!!

Rachel..xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Just wanted to say welcome to fertility friends .
                                                            wouldbegreat


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Good luck on the 27th Rachel 

Emma x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck for test day.   

Emma
x x x x


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thankyou  Emmalottie & Emsie


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya Rachel
I was unexplained for about 14 years not one reason for our failure to get PG  
We had IUI back in 2003 4 goes at it   as u can see none of them worked for us  
But is certainly works for many ladies on here and i hope that u are one of the lucky ones.
All the very best for the 27th     

Dizi has given u most of the links that will help u.
so fingers crossed for your test day.
lol
lou


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Lou 

Sorry to hear of your unexplained infertility...sounds like an absolute nightmare!!! 
I really wish you all the best for 2008...sending loads of baby dust to you! 


Rachel.x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi earthspirit77 (lovely name by the way!)

I just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF   And to say I've got everything crossed for you - I really do hope it's a BFP for you   

Keep us informed!!

xx


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Loubie 

Thank you... I will do, as soon as I know either way.
These cyclogest are making me really ratty at the moment and I've now got a bangin headache!!  It'll be worth it though if its a   )!!


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

sorry to hear about the headache, like you say though, it will be so worth it!  

xx


----------

